# Lebanon fallout



## a_majoor (8 Mar 2007)

From Micheal J Totten's Middle East journal





> March 07, 2007
> On the Record with IDF Intelligence
> 
> Blown Up House South Lebanon.jpg
> ...


----------



## PanaEng (28 Jul 2008)

deleted my comment as it should go in a different section.


----------

